

Looking for a technical Co-Founder - woodruffc

Hi everyone, 
 I am 25 years old and I’ve just dropped out of one of the top MBA programs in the world.  I know most of you think business backgrounds don’t mean shit, but there is value in them if you are trying to develop, grow and sustain a profitable business.<p>For the past 1.5 years, I have been working on a project none stop that is in the sports space.  Essentially I’m building a community marketplace for sports lessons “www.Trainersvault.com.”  If you want to teach someone sports lessons list information about yourself, your availability and rates, and let people book appointments with you online.<p>So far I have spent my time, having a prototype built, conducting market research in multiple continents, outsourcing the building, pivoting, speaking with investors and speaking directly with potential customers.  I’ve learned a lot over the past 1.5 years and I became so confident in my idea that I left my school program.  I already have businesses and individuals committed to paying for the service, so I’m ready to take this concept to the next level and find a technical – co founder.   Right now we are in between finishing the second prototype and launching.<p>I’m looking for a technical co-founder that has a passion for sports or fitness and startups.  I’m a very humble person that is ready to do everything possible to make this startup a success.  I’m not looking to exploit anyone; I wouldn’t ask anyone to worker any harder than I know I currently am.  I simply know my strengths and weaknesses.  I am however taking classes every day to learn how to program.   I just believe in “founder market fit” as Drew Houston put it and more importantly, someone that believes in the company’s mission to “make the world healthier through sports and fitness”<p>So if anyone is interested please shoot me an email to CWoodruff at Trainersvault.com
======
woodruffc
Johnny please explain

------
johnny22
i'm not sure you picked the best post time for this.

